# أماكن دورات التدريب لمهندسى التعدين والفلزات ؟



## جورج عادل جورج (2 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا لسة متخرج جديد من هندسة تعدين و فلزات و عايز أخد كورسات فى مجالى و مش لاقى.
لو سمحتم لو أحد يعرف أماكن الدورات ديه و أساميها ياريت يقولى.
كل سنة وأنتم طيبين.


----------



## قلب المحيط البارق (18 أبريل 2009)

بدي صور فلزات وصخور في الجيولوجيا لأضعها في حلقة بحث دلوني وين بشوفها


----------



## alshangiti (18 أبريل 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77111.html


----------



## alshangiti (18 أبريل 2009)

http://www.edumine.com/
كل ما تريد معرفتة عن الدورات التدريبية القصيرة


----------



## alshangiti (18 أبريل 2009)

http://geology.about.com/library/bl/images/blrockindex.htm

Rock Picture Galleryلكل انواع الصخور


----------



## المهندس ادم هانى (18 أبريل 2009)

هو الزميل اللى بيسأل مقيم اين لكى نساعده؟


----------

